# I don't know the data exactly...



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

but I think it's been one year since I told my husband he needed to leave my apartment.

Gosh, a lot has happened in that one year.

I should be impressed with myself.
And I hope the next year is much more sane and calm and with only good adventures. My adrenal system needs a rest.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

DATE, that should read date. But there was data on the date, and it was all bad. lol.


----------

